# Tacx roller set up



## iGaz (29 Aug 2009)

I've just bought some Tacx rollers 2nd hand without instuctions. Where is the best place to position the front wheel?

I always thought it was best to have the front wheel axle just behind the front roller, but my local bike shop says its best to have the axle just in front of the roller!!


----------



## Will1985 (29 Aug 2009)

The front wheel axle should be behind the roller's axle. I think my instructions specified a range of about an inch within which it could be behind.

I've tried the other way round and it felt different....a bit scary different!


----------

